# Looking for a traniner in Stockton California



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

A tranier who will help overprotectiveness and basic stuff.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I answered this on your other thread before seeing this.Hope you will call Julia or Lisa.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Julia Priest can help you, she is very accomplished, and does training at her home in Galt. 

Julia Priest's Coach For Canines


----------

